# Are we being raised to be communist?



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

I was thinking the other day about sports and playing them when I was little. One of the things I remember was they never kept a score at any game. I also remember that we I finished soccer we got a trophy so did every other team. All of the trophies were the same. They didn't have anyones name on it just said the year you played. When I played baseball we didn't even get any awards. Now one of the main things in communism is everyone is equal. No matter how good or bad you do you will make the same pay as the guy whose been there 30 years or the guy who does a 1/4 of the work you do. It just seemed odd to me.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Called socialism and you will then turn over 80% or what you make to the state


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

It is. Back when us more seasoned citizens was being raised...the winner got the blue chips and the loser got to go eat worms behind the barn. The young whuppersnappers of the present day have definitely become embroiled in a plot by godless commie liberals.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Glad your bright enough to make that connection. The answer is yes, after all the stated purpose of socialism/communism is to make equal outcomes. Although this is becoming harder, in the United States at least you have in theory equal oportunity to excell. Its not easy but you are supposed to have a chance. With the promise of Socialism, everyone gets the same no matter how hard you try or how good you are. That is unless your in the party elite.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

firefighter72 said:


> I was thinking the other day about sports and playing them when I was little. One of the things I remember was they never kept a score at any game. I also remember that we I finished soccer we got a trophy so did every other team. All of the trophies were the same. They didn't have anyones name on it just said the year you played. When I played baseball we didn't even get any awards. Now one of the main things in communism is everyone is equal. No matter how good or bad you do you will make the same pay as the guy whose been there 30 years or the guy who does a 1/4 of the work you do. It just seemed odd to me.


Yes, it was......I say WAS...... a vast left-wing conspiracy to turn you into lazy-assed, commie pinko.

Damn......it took a sharp guy like you to see through it and completely destroy an evil and devious secret plot that took decades to carefully plan and put into practice.

Curses......foiled AGAIN!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Yes...


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

We already are a communist nation. They just haven't announced it on CNN yet.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Making people "nothings" isn't always for communism. Sometimes it's just so they walk placidly with their "brothers and sisters" from work camp to oven in an orderly fashion.
I was the kid that got hit a lot because I never learned to be a "muffin" and unfortunately most of my teachers seemed dumber than me....but it was that false thing. I resented the effort to make me a lying coward and rubber headed pawn for schemes unworthy. 
But I'm trying....bwahahaha!

And btw, I was that guy that would say "why can't you just leave them kids alone for 10 minutes before they end up crazy and evil as you?" - guys used to be good


----------



## E.H. (Dec 21, 2014)

I call it the green ribbon generation. I remember when I was a kid going to basket ball camp, I wasn't very good but got lots of green participation ribbons. I remember thinking those were worthless. I ended up switching sports which turned out much better for me. But you're right, this newest mindset of you can be anything you want without effort is one of the worst things to come along in a long time.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

yes we are


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Let's compare what we are teaching our kids to the 10 Planks of the Communist Mannifesto, instead of making kneejerk reactions. Let's dig in.

1. Abolition of private property in land and application of all rents of land to public purpose.
_No, we don't do this. We can own private property and the government does not get the profits of all leases._

2. A heavy progressive or graduated income tax.
_Yes, we do this to an extent. _

3. Abolition of ALL rights of inheritance.
_No, we don't do this._

4. Confiscation of the property of all emigrants and rebels.
_No, we GIVE property to emigrants, we don't take it from them._

5. Centralization of credit in the hands of the state, by means of a national bank with state capital and an exclusive monopoly.
_WELL&#8230; this is a "kinda sorta" because the FED has far too much control, but it's certainly not exclusive as Marx intended._

6. Centralization of the means of communication and transportation in the hands of the state
_This is not a government website we are typing on, they don't own it, the internet, the server this sits on or your computer. They don't own your car. They don't own your truck. They may own the road outside your house or they may not (depending on where you live). 
_
7. Extension of factories and instruments of production owned by the state; the bringing into cultivation of waste lands, and the improvement of the soil generally in accordance with a common plan.
_No, we don't do this. The government does not own all factories. The governement actually owns virtually NO factories. They pay people NOT to farm in many cases. 
_
8. Equal obligation of all to work. Establishment of Industrial armies, especially for agriculture.
_Ha! Government forcing people to work? Hell naw, we pay them NOT to work. 
_
9. Combination of agriculture with manufacturing industries; gradual abolition of the distinction between town and country by a more equable distribution of the population over the country.
_Not even a little. Populations of cities continue to grow while rural populations continue to fall, due to mechanization of farms._

10. Free education for all children in government schools. Abolition of children's factory labor in its present form. Combination of education with industrial production, etc. etc.
_We do offer free education in all schools, as does just about every other country on the planet. We don't have child labor (although, interestingly, China, North Vietnam, North Korea and Cuba all do&#8230; most of the Communist countries in the world)._

So, we have 1 Yes, a couple of "Perhaps a little's" and a whole bunch of no's.

So, no, we are not being raised to be communist. Having said that, we aren't being raised to be America either, what we are doing now is so far off of what America is supposed to be it's staggering.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

What they are doing with ittle league and soccer teams is actually far worse than socialism or communism. After all, we have components to our country that are socialist in nature. But this shiza about no losers at the game is dangerous because it undermines so many core philosophies of America. It is teaching our next generation tht they dont have to try hard because regardless of the outcome their ego will be asuaged. This is actually far more toxic and corrosive thn socialism ever was. 

Has anyone else seen that great insurance ad where Flo tells the guy at the end "Sprinkles are for winners." 
I crack up every time i see that commercial.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

This reminded me of the book the giver that i was forced to read in 1996. The Giver - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You win some you lose some, thats how it goes or so im told.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Ralph Rotten said:


> What they are doing with ittle league and soccer teams is actually far worse than socialism or communism. After all, we have components to our country that are socialist in nature. But this shiza about no losers at the game is dangerous because it undermines so many core philosophies of America. It is teaching our next generation tht they dont have to try hard because regardless of the outcome their ego will be asuaged. This is actually far more toxic and corrosive thn socialism ever was.
> 
> Has anyone else seen that great insurance ad where Flo tells the guy at the end "Sprinkles are for winners."
> I crack up every time i see that commercial.


Exactly.

It really has nothing to do with communism at all.

Does anybody think the little Russian and Chinese and Vietnamese snipers in training get a ribbon when they miss?

No. They get kicked in the ass and told to do better or get a job shoveling fertilizer.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Choose to not be associated


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

It appears to me that YES, Communism and Socialism, are being promoted in the US.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

firefighter72 said:


> I was thinking the other day about sports and playing them when I was little. One of the things I remember was they never kept a score at any game. I also remember that we I finished soccer we got a trophy so did every other team. All of the trophies were the same. They didn't have anyones name on it just said the year you played. When I played baseball we didn't even get any awards. Now one of the main things in communism is everyone is equal. No matter how good or bad you do you will make the same pay as the guy whose been there 30 years or the guy who does a 1/4 of the work you do. It just seemed odd to me.


I would guess by your post, without knowing anything about you, you are in your mid to late 20's- possibly early 30's. I'm a little older than that but I came from a time when you played sports that there was winners and losers. It was all about working hard to get better at whatever sport you played. I do remember when the news stories of teams all being "winners". It's sad really. The people that decided to do this wanted everyone to feel good about themselves but in reality it just confused them and made them wonder why they should even try if everyone gets the same outcome no matter how hard they worked.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Are you kidding me asking tis question? If there is any doubt in your mind than look no further than those whom the left idolize...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> Are you kidding me asking tis question? If there is any doubt in your mind than look no further than those whom the left idolize...


Well said. The libtard retarded mentally ill of the left want some form of communism/socialism.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Number 46......Kill Moose and Squirrel!!!


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Based on the above Congressional record, it appears to me that YES, Communism and Socialism, are being promoted in the US.


Agreeing with a Democrat? Interesting.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Agreeing with a Democrat? Interesting.


What a fool...


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

firefighter72 said:


> I was thinking the other day about sports and playing them when I was little. One of the things I remember was they never kept a score at any game. I also remember that we I finished soccer we got a trophy so did every other team. All of the trophies were the same. They didn't have anyones name on it just said the year you played. When I played baseball we didn't even get any awards. Now one of the main things in communism is everyone is equal. No matter how good or bad you do you will make the same pay as the guy whose been there 30 years or the guy who does a 1/4 of the work you do. It just seemed odd to me.


Not only were you not raised to be communist you still have no idea what communism is about.

If you were raised to be communist your coaches face or the league president or us president would be on the trophy and you would make it yourself and deliver it to the coach , while you got gatoraide as a reward for your hard work.

Once a year though the coach would parade with the trophy so you could see your contributions to the team


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Read the 45 items. Do you agree or not?


Mostly not. Most of them are so outdated as to be irrelevant 50 years later.

Rather than waste time with the entire list, I will just lop off the top 10 and reply individually.

1. U.S. acceptance of coexistence as the only alternative to atomic war.
_OK, yes, we agree that global thermonuclear armageddon is probably not a great long-term plan. This makes us communist? Nonsense._

2. U.S. willingness to capitulate in preference to engaging in atomic war. 
_(See point one, except to say that we didn't capitulate to the Soviet Union, they are no more. Russia is not communist now.)_

3. Develop the illusion that total disarmament [by] the United States would be a demonstration of moral strength. 
_This is BEYOND rediculous&#8230; disarmament? We spend more on our military then the next 12 nations do COMBINED_

4. Permit free trade between all nations regardless of Communist affiliation and regardless of whether or not items could be used for war. 
_Kind of a non-argument because, frankly, there are only like 5 communist states left and China is communist in name only. We don't have normalized trade with North Korea, or Cuba at this point in time. Again, a total non-argument_

5. Extension of long-term loans to Russia and Soviet satellites. 
_We don't loan money to Russia. There are no Soviet satellites left. Almost all former Soviet satellites are NATO allies, and some of our CLOSEST allies at that._

6. Provide American aid to all nations regardless of Communist domination. 
_We do not provide aid to any communist country_

7. Grant recognition of Red China. Admission of Red China to the U.N. 
_China has been a member of the UN for 43 years. This is a meaningless point._

8. Set up East and West Germany as separate states in spite of Khrushchev's promise in 1955 to settle the German question by free elections under supervision of the U.N. 
_German reunification happened 23 years ago, into one country. Free elections have been held many times, and communism is just a bad memory there_

9. Prolong the conferences to ban atomic tests because the United States has agreed to suspend tests as long as negotiations are in progress. 
_Nuclear bomb testing in America continues. Last year the Leda test was held on June 15. This is a total non-point._

10. Allow all Soviet satellites individual representation in the U.N. 
_There are no soviet satellites. There is no Soviet Union. Communism in Russia is dead._

I could go on and on but, frankly, 10's enough for you to see why I think this is complete hogwash. Just because somebody said something pithy in 1963 doesn't make it so.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

We give our kids (6 and 4) "Pay" for doing chores. Doing chores does not involve cleaning their room, putting dishes in sink, etc.. Chores is bringing wood upstairs, sweeping the floor, taking laundry up or down stairs, moving laundry from washer to dryer.

One of our friends questioned that... We explained that we give them small amounts of money and then let them use their own money to buy Thomas the train engines, candy bars, etc... 

We hope it teaches a work ethic


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Agreeing with a Democrat? Interesting.


LOL! Dixiecrat is what he was. A liar.

Herlong was a FAKE Democrat and only that for a while.

He DID, in time, (like most of that dishonest faction) change to the Republican party.

You can see by his goofy list what a nut he was.

What a bunch of applesauce that was!

ROFL here.

If there's a real Democrat lurking somewhere in the South.....I'd like to hear of it.

:armata_PDT_12:


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Frostbite said:


> You can see by his goofy list what a nut he was.


His list is "goofy" in retrospect, back at the time he made it there were a lot of "non-goofy" people who believed as he did. Of course, that list was published not too far past McCarthyism...

Also keep in mind the date, 1963, was the time that interest was really starting to peculate in the idea that Communism must be fought in SE Asia... that's the time when Vietnam was really firing up for the USA. Herlong and his friends thought Vietnam was a REALLY good idea. In retrospect? Not so much, especially the way we went about fighting it (in fits and starts, with both hands tied behind our backs, and not realizing that it wasn't a "Communism vs Capitalism" war for the NV, but rather a "After 1,000 years of occupation, Vietnam should be run by US."

Remember, Ho came to the US for supporting his revolution FIRST ans we turned him down, then he went Communist. We were his first choice.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> His list is "goofy" in retrospect, back at the time he made it there were a lot of "non-goofy" people who believed as he did. Of course, that list was published not too far past McCarthyism...
> 
> Also keep in mind the date, 1963, was the time that interest was really starting to peculate in the idea that Communism must be fought in SE Asia... that's the time when Vietnam was really firing up for the USA. Herlong and his friends thought Vietnam was a REALLY good idea. In retrospect? Not so much, especially the way we went about fighting it (in fits and starts, with both hands tied behind our backs, and not realizing that it wasn't a "Communism vs Capitalism" war for the NV, but rather a "After 1,000 years of occupation, Vietnam should be run by US."
> 
> Remember, Ho came to the US for supporting his revolution FIRST ans we turned him down, then he went Communist. We were his first choice.


All true.

There's another reason why Vietnam went so badly and Iraq and Afghanistan go so well.

Jungle.

Simple, but there you are.


----------



## E.H. (Dec 21, 2014)

Frostbite said:


> All true.
> 
> There's another reason why Vietnam went so badly and Iraq and Afghanistan go so well.
> 
> ...


I don't believe that at all, Afghanistan, Iraq and Vietnam all have vastly different terrain. The jungle environment had it's own very unique challenges but the perceived success or failure of each of these three conflicts has much more to do with geopolitical politics and foreign affairs then combat losses. As someone else already pointed out the Vietnamese people where fighting against imperialist, they had support from foreign superpowers who had an interest in seeing the U.S. fail. The North Vietnam had a professional army that is light years ahead of anything you would find in Afghanistan or Iraq. Implying that the Vietnamese are the equivalent of the insurgents is misleading and disrespectful to just about everyone involved. We often look at history from a skewed perspective, and look for simple cause and affect however that's not really how it works. I agree with the OP that this everyone wins no one looses is detrimental to society however we are not communist, not by a long shot, as several people have pointed out.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

E.H. said:


> I don't believe that at all, Afghanistan, Iraq and Vietnam all have vastly different terrain. The jungle environment had it's own very unique challenges but the perceived success or failure of each of these three conflicts has much more to do with geopolitical politics and foreign affairs then combat losses. As someone else already pointed out the Vietnamese people where fighting against imperialist, they had support from foreign superpowers who had an interest in seeing the U.S. fail. The North Vietnam had a professional army that is light years ahead of anything you would find in Afghanistan or Iraq. Implying that the Vietnamese are the equivalent of the insurgents is misleading and disrespectful to just about everyone involved. We often look at history from a skewed perspective, and look for simple cause and affect however that's not really how it works. I agree with the OP that this everyone wins no one looses is detrimental to society however we are not communist, not by a long shot, as several people have pointed out.


Well, yes......the small difference in "Terrain" is that in Vietnam we couldn't see them and in Iraq it's like shooting beer cans on a pool table. Face it, Iraq was a turkey shoot. Still is, with OBomber ramping up the action again.

Ever hear of us using Agent Orange in Iraq?

:armata_PDT_23:


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Slippy said:


> What a fool...


Yes, socialists HAVE invaded.

I am a Libertarian, I think that 99 percent of what our government is doing is wrong. That wasn't the question asked, though.

Understanding the differences between communism and socialism is important, the words are not interchangeable. I don't agree with either one, but I know the difference between the two.


----------

